# Upgrading stock 2014 stereo ideas?



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Got the same set up, looking for the same answers. SUBSCRIBED....


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

do some searching on here, theres lots of threads on this topic, "xtremerevolution" has the best and most cost effective solutions that will satisfy your audio needs. this thread should also be in the audio & electronics forum


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved. 

What's your budget?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Xtreme, Since we are on this topic.... I have a Zed audio 2 ch amp in my attic as well as DLS comp speakers (6.5 in). So I have the speakers and the amp but do not know what to with the stereo (was thinking jl audio cleansweep) and I would like to add a single sub similiar to the kicker setup but thats way to much coin.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

A full SQ System is gonna cost you about $1,000 . It is completely worth it though. 
I Think it is almost fully broken in so I'm going to do a new video this weekend.

Check the link in my sig or the description in the vid for the details.






Keep in mind this a Droid X mic (from July 2010) It sounds way better in person.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnfanatic said:


> Xtreme, Since we are on this topic.... I have a Zed audio 2 ch amp in my attic as well as DLS comp speakers (6.5 in). So I have the speakers and the amp but do not know what to with the stereo (was thinking jl audio cleansweep) and I would like to add a single sub similiar to the kicker setup but thats way to much coin.


I sell a fiberglass enclosure for a 10" sub that you can fit in the rear driver side of the trunk. Fits perfectly into that cavity as it's designed for it. Got one I can sell you for $175 plus shipping since it was sent to me as a review unit. Otherwise, you'd be looking at a rectangular enclosure. Check out the stuck threads at the top of this section. 

Forget about Kicker. Just give me a budget and I'll give you a sub recommendation that's actually worth your money and would actually sound good. 

Don't bother with the JL cleansweep. In fact, don't bother with JL anything. Good quality, but poor value. Check out the minidsp at Welcome to the world of miniDSP | MiniDSP. Look at the 2-way advanced crossover. Either use it as a crossover for its impressive crossover capabilities, or just use it as a 2-band parametric EQ.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Extreme, I have a brand new Elemental Designs 110v.2 sub I would like to use. It is a 12in sub and would save me money if I can use it instead of buying another one. problem is I dont know how much breathing room this bad boy needs. I am not looking to shake windows, just a nice punch


----------



## trowto (Oct 1, 2013)

Thinking of grabbing the Bose set out of the Verano. Anybody have experience with it?


----------

